# Accel HEI supercoil (140005)



## silky58 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Guys

I got a slight problem maybe you can help with.

When i get on the gas i start getting a popping/loading up sound and hesitation around 4k rpm.

I'm sure the plugs are fouled because they foul out like its thier job in this engine.

So i called the Motor shop today asking about trying new plugs, they said to try a hotter plug instead of the colder ones i use due to it being a 12 to 1 comp ratio.
I just cruise around town, not racing so the rpms never really get up above3k to 4k anyway

He said a hotter plug would burn more of that carbon up like the way a glow plug can handle desiel, which kinda makes sence but scares me about pre-ignition.

They also told me to swap to a MSD 6AL system but i think he assumed i was running stock points not a HEI upgrade(Accel 140005).

Ok so here is the question is this Accel HEI trash or is it fine?
Do i need to and a controll box like a MSD 6AL? 
im not sure the Accel super coil can use a external box or not.

And should i try the hotter plugs?

(if you want to see engine spes i have detail listed in the forsale thread under 69 built 455 btw)

Thanks again

Silky58


----------



## wallawallaron (Jul 16, 2009)

What year. Engine? Do you have 12V to the positive side of the coil? Try this question on PY forums. 
I hve 68 up graded to Pertronix. Had to plce jumper wire behind ignition switch from R1 to R2. HEI need 12 V.


----------



## silky58 (Jul 19, 2009)

its a 1969 gto with a 73 455, like i said in the post i have full engine details list under the for sale section.

the hei is alrdy on i was wondering if i needed to add a control box, add if i should try a hotter plug.

thx for the reply tho


----------

